# Autoclaved Aerated Concrete (AAC)



## kid creole (Jul 11, 2006)

anybody out there install this? the same as installing regular masonry blocks right?any tips or advice is appreciated?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Not exactly the same. The application of the mortar is different: You use only a thin leveling bed instead of a true joint. There is no need to to tool the "joints" and it is a waste of time to make it look neat. Strike it flush and roll. You can use any scrap that is square; just butter it up and stick it in.

What will the wall finishes be, interior and exterior?


----------



## kid creole (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks for the responce T.so at least on a small scale labor cost will be lower due to not tooling.exterior will be stucco as for interior? your advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

For the exterior, it is best to use metal lath for the stucco, for the interior, you can plaster right over the ACC, just make sure you lay to the inside wall so you get a decent surface to work with.

Why are you using ACC over CMU or sticks, if I may ask?


----------



## kid creole (Jul 11, 2006)

the person financing this subdivision is dead set on AAC. from my own research the fire and sound resistance coupled with the fact that insects cant penetrate it. seems like a superior product? why you must know something i don't.
bty thanks for your advice.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

No, it is a great product, but like anything else, it only performs well when used to it's strengths. It is expensive, and labor is equal to laying CMU. When designed and used for a residence it has definite advantages. You can not take a stick or CMU designed house and replace the walls with ACC for a savings or quality advantage, however. There is also a learning curve for the other trades, the inspectors and even the financial institutions involved with it's use.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Feel like edifyin' us (me) on this stuff/technique? I know nothing. Rich.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is a cementious product that uses magnesium to introduce expansion and air bubbles, leading to a medium density building product. It is produced in big chunks, say 12x12x48 foot, which are then autoclaved to cure and sawn into building size units: 6",8"12" by 8" by 24". It is also formed into reinforced panels of larger sizes.

It's primary advantages are weight, R value, sound transmission, and fire resistance. The secondary advantages are ease of manipulation and flexability of design.

The disadvantages are cost and lack of knowledge on proper design to utilize it's features.


----------



## kid creole (Jul 11, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> The disadvantages are cost and lack of knowledge on proper design to utilize it's features.


what advice could you give on becoming more knowledgeable? we are already planning to attend saf-crete's seminar are training classes? and when you say design are you referring to the initial plans?

one last question want to do some work in Charlotte N.C.:scooter:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I did live in Pinehurst for a few years, but I don't plan on moving back to NC, though it is a lovely place.

By design, I mean what is the reason for using AAC? If the idea is to save money, then you have to seriously consider and incorporate the other trades into the design. If it is to take a CMU shell design and increase the R-value, then you will not save money.

Some comparative designs I have looked at are:

4" stone veneer/3coat stucco, 1" airspace, 1" foam insulation, 6" CMU, 5/8" sheetrock.

Cultured Stone/3coat cementious stucco, 8" AAC, 1/2" gypsum plaster.

It is a wash, price and thermal, though the AAC will give better performance in the long run in my opinion. It also allows for more flexability in regards to high end finish and style.


----------



## sawdusted (Mar 24, 2005)

here's some links...
www.aacpa.org [www.baustoffchemie.de/en/db/new.html


----------



## kid creole (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks T and SAWDUSTED!


----------

